# Harbor Point Mall: Running Shoe Stores



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi Everyone:

My wife is a runner and wants to know if the Harbor Point Mall has running shoe stores?

She would also like to know if the mall has SPEEDO swim suits?

LarryM


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

LarryM said:


> Hi Everyone:
> 
> My wife is a runner and wants to know if the Harbor Point Mall has running shoe stores?
> 
> ...


Not sure if you will find Speedos there. Here is a link to their web site Ayala malls Harbor Point | Malls in Subic | North Luzon Shopping Mall

It's within 4-600M of Poco a Poco Condotel.....


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

There are a couple of stores in the mall with running shoes but I have not payed attention to them, so I don't remember the names and brands. I'll try to remember them next time I am there and let you know.

There is a Nike outlet store down the road but I have not been inside.

Branded running shoes are probably more expensive here than in the US, so you might want to get a new pair there.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

same as Don said,,i see running shoes there regularly when im there.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Larry, I was at the mall tonight and just in one area right before we left I noticed a Speedo store and a sports shoe store that carries Adidas, New Balance, Asics and a few lesser brands. I also noticed a sign that an Adidas store will be opening in the mall.
Don


----------



## LarryM (Sep 26, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Larry, I was at the mall tonight and just in one area right before we left I noticed a Speedo store and a sports shoe store that carries Adidas, New Balance, Asics and a few lesser brands. I also noticed a sign that an Adidas store will be opening in the mall.
> Don


Don,

You are the MAN. Thank you so much. I wear Adidas, so that is great news.

LarryM


----------

